# Is Microwave Bag Broccoli and good?



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Lately I've been getting these frozen microwave bags of broccoli, that you just throw the bag in the microwave for 5-6 minutes, and you have steamed broccoli. 

The ingredients are just: Broccoli, nothing else...But I was just wondering if there was a significant difference in the benefits of the veggie by using this kind? It's always been a chore to throw in veggies, cause for my first 2-3 years of working out I never had them and was fine. But now just from reading various posts I realized how good they are for me.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2006)

Nothing wrong with frozen veggies.

Fresh is the best
Frozen is 2nd best
Canned - its not even worth it.


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Well what about the microwave steam bag? It's kinda cool, you just take the bag out of the freezer and throw it in like a bag of popcorn, and like 5 minutes later open it up and you got veggies.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2006)

That's fine.  Double check the ingredients


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's fine.  Double check the ingredients



Just walked to fridge. 

Ingredients: Broccoli


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

http://birdseyefoods.com/birdseye/steamfresh/perfectVegetables.asp

Here you go...That's exactly what I use. How many meals should I add the veggies too? Should I add them to my P/F meals? Or just any meal? Should I use any other ones that they offer (check it out, if you can)

I'm surprised I've came to this level of phyiscal state without really eating veggies on a regular basis.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2006)

That's fine.  Expensive I'm sure but fine.


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's fine.  Expensive I'm sure but fine.



Its $1.99/bag by me. How much is 3.5 cups worth of fresh broccoli?


----------

